# One of my faves, but I'm not sure about posting here anymore



## bennielou (Oct 25, 2011)

You might have noticed that I took a break for a while.  I was busy working, but I was also dealing with a troll/stalker.  I tried to help this person, honest to God, who I felt was in a place to go further, and I tried to intoduce this person to other venues.  Wow, was I sorry.  After that "wonderful" experience I was ready to just say "F it".  Especially when this person told me that they would spend the rest of their lives critiquing me.  Really?  WTF?  This person was going to tell me how I was doing this all wrong.  Mind you, this person hasn't a pot to piss in photography wise, and is trying hard to make a few bucks.   And they are going to advise me?  I don't get it.  But what ever. Tell me how I'm doing it all wrong.....
I had to block this person on a few sites.  Actually, a site I sent him to, and sponsered him for.  Nothing like a little love back, right?  

Anyhoo, knowing that this guy/stalker will spam my posts (prolly not now because he knows you are looking) Just know he's coming.  And he has no reason but to put me down. He has spent almost a month spaming me and stalking me, and to be honest, he scares me, because there is zero reason for it.


----------



## bennielou (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Derrel (Oct 25, 2011)

zOMG-my grandmother used to have an old Buick just like that one in the first photo!!! The big "bullet" bumper, the same weird green and white two-tone paint job, and the strangest dash design ever--damascened metal!!! Ah, brought back childhood memories.

Don't let the bad people win bennielou...just let them tire themselves out with their nonsense...


----------



## bennielou (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## camz (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok let's here the name...who is it?


----------



## bennielou (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 25, 2011)

She is talking about me...  Accused me of stalking her and here she is bumping my old thread.  If I am really stalking her, dont you think it would be smart of her not to post on my thread?  PURE DRAMA QUEEN.  This thread proofs it.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/260154-family-session-boulder-co.html

She gets pissed when I give her an honest CC of her work.  Cant seem to handle a CC from a newbie.


----------



## bennielou (Oct 25, 2011)

Derrel said:


> zOMG-my grandmother used to have an old Buick just like that one in the first photo!!! The big "bullet" bumper, the same weird green and white two-tone paint job, and the strangest dash design ever--damascened metal!!! Ah, brought back childhood memories.
> 
> Don't let the bad people win bennielou...just let them tire themselves out with their nonsense...



Wow Derrel, you were honestly the last person who I thought would come to my defense.  But I'm glad you did.  I get pissed at you and admire you at the same time.   Isn't that that the coolest car?  I love it!  Lots more photos coming.


----------



## bennielou (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow.  I never said your name.  I never once called you out.  I have NO IDEA what you are talking about.  Bumping your threads?  I said nothing but nice about your work.  If you don't mind, we are going to push through your tantrum, and if its not too much trouble, we are going to get back to my work.  Ok?  Please leave me alone.  I've asked you more than once.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 25, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> She is talking about me...  Accused me of stalking her and here she is bumping my old thread.  If I am really stalking her, dont you think it would be smart of her not to post on my thread?  PURE DRAMA QUEEN.  This thread proofs it.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/260154-family-session-boulder-co.html
> 
> She gets pissed when I give her an honest CC of her work.  Cant seem to handle a CC from a newbie.



Scwetty... face it.  You ARE a stalker.

My FB messages prove it.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 25, 2011)

I have no clue what is going on...I thought bennie was a guy....

Anyhoo...Schwetty if it is you, bennie is a specialized photog and your link to a set you took that is not of weddings, so if it is you, the subject matter for the set you posted and the work that bennie does is not the same. You might not be able to produce bennies results at this point in your efforts, but this set you linked looks nice to me. Apparently it did to bennie too.

And if it is you stalking and acting out...what the heck are you doing this for?


----------



## bennielou (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow.  I never said your name.  I never once called you out.  I have NO IDEA what you are talking about.  Bumping your threads?  I said nothing but nice about your work.  If you don't mind, we are going to push through your tantrum, and if its not too much trouble, we are going to get back to my work.  Ok?  Please leave me alone.  I've asked you more than once.

Talking to Shwettylens so people don't get lost


----------



## camz (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 25, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> She is talking about me...  Accused me of stalking her and here she is bumping my old thread.  If I am really stalking her, dont you think it would be smart of her not to post on my thread?  PURE DRAMA QUEEN.  This thread proofs it.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/260154-family-session-boulder-co.html
> 
> She gets pissed when I give her an honest CC of her work.  Cant seem to handle a CC from a newbie.



This is your sense of humor, right? I want to believe it is.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 25, 2011)

georgie, You lost me.   I posted that thread to show that she replied to my thread while she is accusing me of stalking her.  Pure drama queen.  

I spend a lot of time here, she posts this to get my attention.  Of course I will see this thread.



GeorgieGirl said:


> I have no clue what is going on...I thought bennie was a guy....
> 
> Anyhoo...Schwetty if it is you, bennie is a specialized photog and your link to a set you took that is not of weddings, so if it is you, the subject matter for the set you posted and the work that bennie does is not the same. You might not be able to produce bennies results at this point in your efforts, but this set you linked looks nice to me. Apparently it did to bennie too.
> 
> And if it is you stalking and acting out...what the heck are you doing this for?


----------



## bennielou (Oct 25, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > She is talking about me...  Accused me of stalking her and here she is bumping my old thread.  If I am really stalking her, dont you think it would be smart of her not to post on my thread?  PURE DRAMA QUEEN.  This thread proofs it.
> ...



Holy Cow, I feel for you. I got the same insane, "I am the God of all photography" messages.
 I tried to help this person.  And what did he do?  He told me he would teach me how to do photography.
Really.    Ok.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 25, 2011)

You lost me bitter




Bitter Jeweler said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > She is talking about me...  Accused me of stalking her and here she is bumping my old thread.  If I am really stalking her, dont you think it would be smart of her not to post on my thread?  PURE DRAMA QUEEN.  This thread proofs it.
> ...


----------



## bennielou (Oct 25, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I have no clue what is going on...I thought bennie was a guy....
> 
> Anyhoo...Schwetty if it is you, bennie is a specialized photog and your link to a set you took that is not of weddings, so if it is you, the subject matter for the set you posted and the work that bennie does is not the same. You might not be able to produce bennies results at this point in your efforts, but this set you linked looks nice to me. Apparently it did to bennie too.
> 
> And if it is you stalking and acting out...what the heck are you doing this for?



I'm a girl!
Yeah girls!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm so confused!


----------



## e.rose (Oct 25, 2011)

bennielou said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Schwettylens said:
> ...



I was actually just making fun of Schwetty, haha.  That wasn't a serious accusation.  We're friends on FB... he's never sent me messages like that.  The most recent one I got from him was totally harmless and in reference to the Girls of TPF thread. :sillysmi:


----------



## e.rose (Oct 25, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'm so confused!



Me too.

Can we play wif your kitty?

I'll bring mine... THEY CAN HAZ A PLAYDATE!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 25, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'm so confused!



Me three.


----------



## bennielou (Oct 25, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> She is talking about me...  Accused me of stalking her and here she is bumping my old thread.  If I am really stalking her, dont you think it would be smart of her not to post on my thread?  PURE DRAMA QUEEN.  This thread proofs it.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/260154-family-session-boulder-co.html
> 
> She gets pissed when I give her an honest CC of her work.  Cant seem to handle a CC from a newbie.



And there it is.  I didn't say Jack Squat.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ummm....this is nearly the same comment I made about Schwettylens earlier today with his posts in The Girls of TPF forum.  The posts just seem a bit stalkerish to me, but what do I know?  If the shoe fits...


----------



## bennielou (Oct 25, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> georgie, You lost me.   I posted that thread to show that she replied to my thread while she is accusing me of stalking her.  Pure drama queen.
> 
> I spend a lot of time here, she posts this to get my attention.  Of course I will see this thread.
> 
> ...




How the hell am I a Drama Queen?  I said SOMEONE was stalking me, and there you go and out yourself.  I wish you would leave me the hell alone.  I've been nothing but nice to you, and you continue to be a dick.  Just stop.  There is NO reason for this.  Quit stalking me.  I've asked you more than one.  I've been nothing but nice about it.  Just leave me alone, ok?  I know you hate me.  Got it.  Just go on about your business.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 25, 2011)

Nothing but nice.. I see.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/240641-jax-jason-wedding-sneak.html

Yup.  You are super nice cindy.

P.S.  This is my last response...  I know this thread will get locked if I keep responding.  Not worth my time.


----------



## bennielou (Oct 25, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> Ummm....this is nearly the same comment I made about Schwettylens earlier today with his posts in The Girls of TPF forum.  The posts just seem a bit stalkerish to me, but what do I know?  If the shoe fits...



That's what I'm saying.  The guy is a nightmare.  You try to be nice and open a dialoge, and you are in for a tirade of hell about how much you suck and how great he is.  And THEN, when he tells you he will spend his entire life pointing out how much you suck....well that makes you hesitate to post.


----------



## bennielou (Oct 25, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Nothing but nice.. I see.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/240641-jax-jason-wedding-sneak.html
> 
> ...



Great, I hope you do stop.  I've asked you more than once.  I don't mind crit but you have been stalkerish, and not just to me, but other people.  Stop.  I've asked you to stop.  Just Stop.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 25, 2011)

To be FAIR...

When you started this thread with:



bennielou said:


> You might have noticed that I took a break for a while. I was busy working, but I was also dealing with a troll/stalker. I tried to help this person, honest to God, who I felt was in a place to go further, and I tried to intoduce this person to other venues. Wow, was I sorry. After that "wonderful" experience I was ready to just say "F it". Especially when this person told me that they would spend the rest of their lives critiquing me. Really? WTF? This person was going to tell me how I was doing this all wrong. Mind you, this person hasn't a pot to piss in photography wise, and is trying hard to make a few bucks. And they are going to advise me? I don't get it. But what ever. Tell me how I'm doing it all wrong.....



My first thought was, "Why on Earth are you telling us that?"

Posting *that* is 1. asking for him to comment since you *know* he's an active user on this site and 2. a bit dramatic.

You could have totally just posted "These are a few of my favorites from a recent wedding I shot!" and left it at that.

In this case, in my opinion, the "drama" in this thread was totally self-inflicted.

But who am I?

::shrugs::

BITTER!  WHEN ARE YOU GETTING HERE WITH YOUR KIT-TAY?!


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 25, 2011)

Uhm.....there are two sides to every conflict. Let's ALL act mature and keep the drama to a minimum. Did you post for C&C on your shoot or to callout a member? Should make a seperate thread if you have an issue that needs discussing in my opinion.


----------



## bennielou (Oct 25, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'm so confused!



Here is a quick rundown.  I am a girl who does photos.  I post photos on this site.  Swettylens hates said photos and has said so.  I tried to open up Swettylens world and turned him on to a few other websites.    Then I got the stalker messages.  I forwarded the messages to that website (not this one) and he was kicked off as far as I know.  I don't keep up with him.  I don't care.  IMO, he is a talented photog who spends WAY too much time worrying about other people.  He has no business, but he tells everyone else how to do theirs.  He's a stalker who wont let go.  And a person gets tired of that.
By the way, I have more photos to post before I got sidetracked once again by this dude.  On more than one website.  I'm just going to ignore him now and post photos.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok so let's get back to pitchurs. I like that. The cat's out of the bag and this may go down on the list of memorable TPF fights...in case no one has that list, we should start one. :hugs:


----------



## bennielou (Oct 25, 2011)

e.rose said:


> To be FAIR...
> 
> When you started this thread with:
> 
> ...



BECUSE he told me he would.  He told me that he would trash every post I made from here on out.  So I was worried.  I was worried about what this person would say.  I felt that I had to warn people that I was already made aware that no matter what I posted it would be trashed.  I'd already been told so.
A bit dramatic?  You deal with this dude and tell me.  Apparently a few members have.  Ask them about it.


----------



## bennielou (Oct 25, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Ok so let's get back to pitchurs. I like that. The cat's out of the bag and this may go down on the list of memorable TPF fights...in case no one has that list, we should start one. :hugs:



No fights really.  I don't care about this person.  It matters zero in my life.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 25, 2011)

bennielou said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so let's get back to pitchurs. I like that. The cat's out of the bag and this may go down on the list of memorable TPF fights...in case no one has that list, we should start one. :hugs:
> ...



Well I'm glad I know you are a girl and I'm not confused anymore. Well...maybe we leave it that I know you are a girl...the confused part might be permanent.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 25, 2011)

Let me ask why it even matters what ANYONE has to say? Do you feel good about yourself, your workmanship? (womanship, ok) 


Just post your shots and take the good and the bad and do what you will with it. Drama checked at the door please. 


As Admin of the LARGEST performance truck website in the world, with over 100,000 members and a daily active membership that dwarfs this site I am honestly shocked by the immaturity I find here, on occasion. The kids, yes, average age is 23, on the other site behave in a much more orderly and respectful manner of others. Is it Photographers in general that are pissy whiners? I don't think so yet I see it repeated here over and over again. Hell, I am about as silly and immature as a man can be and yet I am still amazed at the drama here...


OK, carry on then!


----------



## bennielou (Oct 25, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> Ummm....this is nearly the same comment I made about Schwettylens earlier today with his posts in The Girls of TPF forum.  The posts just seem a bit stalkerish to me, but what do I know?  If the shoe fits...



That's what I'm saying.  Sometimes it's completely wrong.  Not everyone gets his "love" but believe me, he spreads it out, and it's creepy beyond all creepy,  Call it dramatic if you want, but send him YOUR addy and see how well you sleep.  I've heard nothing but scary crap about this guy and his ego.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 25, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> Let me ask why it even matters what ANYONE has to say? Do you feel good about yourself, your workmanship? (womanship, ok)
> 
> 
> Just post your shots and take the good and the bad and do what you will with it. Drama checked at the door please.
> ...



Competition and jealously take their tolls; can't be avoided from time to time. I do find though that the overwhelming majority who post on this site are seriously reaching to become better. No slackers on this site at all, and I applaud that.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 25, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> Let me ask why it even matters what ANYONE has to say? Do you feel good about yourself, your workmanship? (womanship, ok)
> 
> 
> Just post your shots and take the good and the bad and do what you will with it. Drama checked at the door please.
> ...



Preach on brotha!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 25, 2011)

Drama... schrama.  While your style isn't mine Bennie, I think you do some great work, and I very much doubt that you have too many unhappy clients.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 25, 2011)

bennielou said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm....this is nearly the same comment I made about Schwettylens earlier today with his posts in The Girls of TPF forum.  The posts just seem a bit stalkerish to me, but what do I know?  If the shoe fits...
> ...



I'm with you on that one.  I'm done with this thread, but I'm glad my instincts were confirmed.  Shall we carry on now?

How about my Cowboys?!


----------



## MissCream (Oct 25, 2011)

I find him harmless and quite funny actually  I guess we have a similar sense of humor, I'm not taking anything he says to heart.

That being said he has never threatened me lol.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 25, 2011)

and I'm diggin' your new av MC


----------



## bennielou (Oct 25, 2011)

You guys don't get how offensive it is.You will if you post enough.  He actually siad that everyone sucked but Lyncca,and Two.  Everyone.  And he had problems with them too.   Anyhoo.  I don't care.  The rest of my photos are on my facebook site. I don't need to subject myself to this persons's drama.  I posted my photos.  You can make up your own mind.  Hope you all have a fabulous season!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 25, 2011)

Cindy. Lean back and relax.
And leave this thread be.
Focus on what REALLY matters.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 25, 2011)

bennielou said:


> You guys don't get how offensive it is.You will if you post enough.  He actually siad that everyone sucked but Lyncca,and Two.  Everyone.  And he had problems with them too.   Anyhoo.  I don't care.  The rest of my photos are on my facebook site. I don't need to subject myself to this persons's drama.  I posted my photos.  You can make up your own mind.  Hope you all have a fabulous season!



Please.  Schwetty has given me negative critique more times than I can count on both hands.

He's given a LOT of people negative critique.

Who gives a sh*t if he thinks there are only two good photographers on this site?  I have my opinions on who I think is good and who I think is a complete hack as well.  I'm sure we all do.

...And yet... none of us are sitting around crying about how offensive it is. :greenpbl:  PROBABLY because we post here FOR critique.  It's not going to be all rainbows and butterflies and if it is, there's clearly something wrong with the community.

If you're clients are happy, and you're happy then who gives a flying f*** what Schwetty has to say about your work?  Put him on the ignore list and quit with the kindergarten call-out posts.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Oct 25, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Well I'm glad I know you are a girl and I'm not confused anymore. Well...maybe we leave it that I know you are a girl...the confused part might be permanent.



Lol... I was thinking exactly that myself - I remember back in the days when the biggest drama I had was deciding whether to use FP4 or HP5...


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 25, 2011)

Folks an TPF, all of you. A request:

Please give this thread a rest.
A total and complete rest.
Just leave it and let it die.
Will you?


----------



## sm4him (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow, Welcome to the "Photographic Days of Our Lives"...sorry, but soap operas really aren't my thing.
As I read this thread and tried my very hardest to keep up, what kept popping into my head was Star Trek's McCoy saying "D**mit Jim, I'm a doctor, not a engineer!" In this case, though, my sentiment is "D**mit, we're Photographers, not Counselors."
I've had NO problems with Schwetty...I don't always agree with him, but I've never found myself bothered by something he said to me, or anyone else (though admittedly, I've not seen every thread he may have posted on). 
And, I gotta agree with e.rose--why start a whole thread, under the pretense of getting C&C on some photos, when the CLEAR intent was to call someone out and create some drama? Suckered me into reading a soap opera and now minutes of my life are gone forever...

Seriously...If you two need mediation, then check with the site moderators and  see if perhaps they can give you your own private space for that.  Otherwise, let's move on. There's nothing to see here.

In other news...I'd sure love to see more pics of that new kitty, Bitter...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 25, 2011)

I am disappointed on several counts.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I am disappointed on several counts.



You know that's a loaded comment...


----------



## ghache (Oct 25, 2011)

is it me or none of these pictures are in focus?


----------



## MissCream (Oct 25, 2011)

ghache said:


> is it me or none of these pictures are in focus?



There are pictures???


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry, I really thought you'd all be able to handle this without any further moderation. 
It seems like you can't.
So this thread had to be locked.
Can't be helped.
It's not as if I didn't try...


----------

